# Bennnelli vs Berretta



## prairiewind

To the serious waterfowlers out there, what are your likes and dislikes on the super black eagle and the berretta extrema, which one do you have a preference for? Thanks


----------



## Robert C

Xtrema2 fit me perfect right out of the box (although the stock has adjustment shims !). SBEII did not. End of story. They are both nice guns. Which ever one you pick will perform very well.


----------



## Blklab

Everyone likes this brand or that brand. one should shoot both and see what fits them. 
i will say though that I love my extrema 2. Fits and shoots great. Much better than my original extrema. On a side note. i have hunted in the rain, sleet and snow many times. Every time i kept shooting while i have seen many SBE's turn into single shots in the bad weather.


----------



## prairiewind

What are the differences between the extrema and the extema2


----------



## choclab32

Used my SBE twice last year and both times it was a single shot.. Had to trot back to truck and get the SP out..


----------



## Fowlfeller1100

Berretta; the SBEII swings nicely and all but I didn't like the "double-recoil", and I have seen them (the 3" models mind you not even the 3 1/2") choke on target loads. The Berretta 39x series is quite popular among target shooters and the Xtrema2 which is a varient cycles ALL loads I have tried even one ounce game loads, in fact the only jam I can remember is when I left the gas collar out after cleaning it. Also an Xtrema2 (w/out the kick-off stock) can be had for ~$900 NIB, the Benelli substantially more. Can't wait to try 3 1/2" shells this year.


----------



## Fowlfeller1100

Just checked it out and the SBEII cost about 1500-1600, and I recently saw Xtrema2's for sale at a national chain store for ~900. I assume you meant Xtrema2 and SBEII? Check out the Winchester SX3, Browning Maxus and Remington 11-87 supermag too, as they seem to fit your wants.


----------



## mdupre

My hunting partner shoots SBE, the rest of of our group Beretta. We have re-named his gun " Jam Master J"


----------



## Keith Stroyan

I like my (non II) SBE and have no problems as long as the bolt rails don't get completely dry - very lightly lubed is fine. Nice easy gun to clean. I had an older wood SBE that I shot skeet leagues with with a longer bbl. never jammed - even the time my dog knocked it in the water - drained it and shot fine. The synthetic, shortened stock, shorter bbl fits me better.

I don't like the front safety on Berettas, but otherwise they're nice waterfowl guns. You should consider the Remington 11-87, too if you don't mind a heavy gun. Also a nice gun; my choice for Field Trials. Either gas gun probably has lower recoil than even the SBE II.

I've given up on 3.5 in shells - TOO MUCH recoil. 2.75 & 3 in 1300 & 1350 fps Hevishot works better on ducks and geese and I shoot it much better without the punishment. The last Snow Goose hunt I had some 1.75 oz Rem HD 3.5 (on sale, I couldn't resist) in shells that were louder than the 10 ga next to me and produce more muzzle energy than a .338 Win Mag. After the first shot, I couldn't recover to get back on target. I gave away all my remaining 3.5 in shells.

I wouldn't consider any of the above for upland. SBE isn't too heavy, but is awkward to carry compared with their Ultralight, Franchi 48 AL, or a light double bbl gun.


----------



## Rick Hall

I'm shooting every open season day and prefer the Benelli's inertia system for maintenance reasons. (Gun cleaning is at the bottom of a guide's "to do" list.) But it also "fits" me better and feels more lively in my hands, though I find the new Extrema much improved in that regard - again, in my hands.

My comments on Benelli largely echo Keith's above. Still shooting an early HK import SBE that's taken a beating without quitting, do little maintenance beyond an occasional shot of oil on the bolt rails, and quit fooling with 3 1/2" shells, even for geese, long ago. (If something ever happens to the SBE, I'll replace it with a 3" M1 or M2.)

That said, if they didn't make Benellis, I'd shoot a 3" Beretta - misplaced safety and all.


----------



## GulfCoast

My Benelli experiances were misery. Mine would stovepipe whatever I did with any shells. Sold it. I have been very happy with an Xtrema I, I have no experiance with the Xtrema II or SBE II.


----------



## Sabireley

I have never had a misfire or stovepipe with my SBE and have shot at least a thousand rounds of everything from low brass #7s to 31/2 BB, 2, 4, 5, 6. 

I have shot an Extrema a few times and like it a lot. It fits me better and comes up better on me than the SBE, but I have gotten used to the SBE at this point. The Benelli M1 comes up well on me also.


----------



## Rick Hall

GulfCoast said:


> My Benelli experiances were misery. Mine would stovepipe whatever I did with any shells. Sold it. I have been very happy with an Xtrema I, I have no experiance with the Xtrema II or SBE II.


Reminded me that the only gun I know of being literally thrown in the pond was a Beretta, but I still think they're the most dependable gas operated gun overall.


----------



## CMRR&GC

Beretta...

If you don't have to shoot 3 1/2's get a 390......$550-600, I've hunted one in the toughest conditions you can and it's never let me down.


----------



## Fowl Weather

I have four benelli's and I would't have it any other way. I love the way the feel and shoot. The only gun i have shouldered that felt better was my browning gold but it would become a single shot in cold weather. If you clean your gun you won't have a problem with the benelli.


----------



## birdhunter66

I've shot both the Beretta and the Benelli and the Benelli just fits me better. I've had mine since 1997 and haven't had as much as a hick-up out of it yet. Keep it oiled up and clean it once or twice a year and your good to go. Both are excellent guns though. I'd also look at the new Browning Maximus that has come out recently looks like a real nice gun. Good luck....


----------



## Burnt Oak Retrievers

I perfer Beretta. When i shoot a benelli i can feel the action open and close which destracts me somewhat. I have an Extrema that has been but through the ringer and haven't had a problem. i do clean the gun inside and out every time it gets wet or i shoot several boxes at one time.


----------



## Kutya

Well I bought a SBEII about 12 months ago. I bought this gun because it fits me , my other gun is Browning Gold and friends gun Extrema II is short. I have to use a slip over recoil pad over the stock recoil pad on the gold and extrema and all my other shotguns to make them fit. I am a big guy 6.2 290lbs.
I shot over 600 rounds with the SBE2 of skeet it has worked extremely well, maybe it jammed two times. Hunting season started and now the real test. Well a big disappointment. This gun is having issues cycling shells and a shell dropped out when shooting up this happened at least 3 -4 times Sat& Sun. Well I figured this is a new gun and shooting 3" inch shells I must doing something wrong. I am shooting Kent's and Win expert 3" 2s. Spoke to Duck Fan and he explained the issues with SBE2 to the T. So I did a complete cleaning including the rear tube in the stock, disassembled bolt, applied liberal amount of fp10 to the rails and tube. I was amazed how lightly soiled the gun was before cleaning and could not believe that SBE2 is this temperamental it is hardly dirty. Shot 50 rounds of skeet flawless Tue night. Today's hunt 8 shots 2 cycle issues naturally shooting straight up.
I have done searches it seams these guns do have issues shooting straight up. It seems like people have issues others don't but what they leave out are the issues when the are shooting up. I have made plenty of shots straight up with my Gold Hunter never had any cycling issues.
I find it hard to believe this gun that people rant and rave about how great they are has this problem with shooting straight up and jamming the next shot unless shouldered properly. I cant be the only person that will shoot a shotgun not shouldered or poorly shouldered.

This gun is a LEMON been to the factory twice. I have friends borrow it,Same issues.

I have an Extrema 2 works great but the safety will drive you crazy.


----------



## freefall319

I have an SBE II LH and love it. It fit's me well & that's what really matters. I have had an occasional failure to feed when shooting straight up like the above post but that's been mabey 3-4 times in 4 years. Not bad considering I shoot thousands of rounds a year through it. IMO.


----------



## mtgreenheads

I've got an HK SBE that has been outstanding. Shot it for many years. I goofed and sold an old M1 that was also outstanding. Since I picked up my Extrema II, the SBE is a backup gun (and rarely fired). Just love the softer shooting, and easier cleaning nature of the Extrema II. Probably will have it for a long time, unless that A400 Explor is really that much of an improvement.


----------



## Fowlfeller1100

Kutya said:


> I have an Extrema 2 works great but the safety will drive you crazy.


Yeah thats one thing I dont like about it (not really a deal breaker though), with a rear trigger safety I feel the button against my finger if I touch the trigger while the gun is on safe, I am definitely not a fan of tang safetys either.


----------



## Timber1995

choclab32 said:


> Used my SBE twice last year and both times it was a single shot.. Had to trot back to truck and get the SP out..


Interested in selling it?

Shannon


----------



## MooseGooser

I have a Berretta 391 urika.

I have TRIED to get it to not cycle.

I shoot alot of targets.

I shoot 3/4 ounce loads through it.

The standard light target load you find in stores for a 12 ga are usually (1) ounce. Most trap loads are 1 1/8 ounces.

That 3/4 load has never not cycled in the Berretta. Guys with 1100's ,,Benellis, Browning Golds ect,, their guns wont cycle them.

That 3/4 ounce load is a dream to shoot. Smokes targets too.
"Poultry" Pheasants (game farm) dont like em much either.

Gooser


----------



## TroyFeeken

My Browning Maxus cycles those 3/4 oz's. Really enjoyed shooting this gun over decoys last fall, winter and spring. Time to swap out the choke for shooting flyers here pretty soon.


----------



## timn

I have never had a jam out of my SBE I it fits me like a glove. I have never shot a beretta so i cant comment on them.


----------



## golden boy 2

If your benelli jams, you need to take a gun cleaning class. Lube not oil!!!!


----------



## Rick Hall

Been my experience that Benellis generally like oil, with a shot of it on each bolt rail being a virtual cure all in our part of the country. (Can't speak to those with extreme cold.)


----------



## Jim Danis

I love my SBEII. I shoot it for most everything that flies. I shoot skeet and clays with it and then go to dove, ducks & geese and finally turkey. I have never had a failure of any kind shooting clays or dove with light loads. The only failures I've had on ducks are my fault with not shouldering the gun properly and providing a solid support for the gun to cycle properly. If the gun isn't shouldered properly you do not get enough of suport for the bolt to cycle properly. Other than that I clean it 4-5 times a season and keep the bolt rails lubed and I'm fine. This gun fits me like a glove and I shoot well with it.


----------



## stilly bay

TroyFeeken said:


> My Browning Maxus cycles those 3/4 oz's. Really enjoyed shooting this gun over decoys last fall, winter and spring. Time to swap out the choke for shooting flyers here pretty soon.


 I have tried berettas, benellis, and they just didn't stack up with my maxus. abuse, neglect, mud, cold, wheat, corrosion, powder build up, cheap 2 3/4 inch shells, crappy reloads and my maxus never faltered. its the best semi auto I ever had.


----------



## Gary L

I have had some experience with Benelli shotguns, mostly in my work, but also waterfowling. I work for UDSA, Wildlife Services in Idaho as a trapper/predator hunter. In 1989 our agency switched from Browning A-5s to Benellis. We do a lot of aerial gunning for coyotes. As I haven't done any aerial gunning for a few years, my experience is with super 90, M1 and SBE1. These guns have been very reliable, often cycleing over a case of heavy loads per day, and usually being cleaned once a week. 
when they get too dirty, they will become single shots, like every other semi-auto, especially in cold weather. Also, like every other semi-auto, they should not be over oiled. The guns we use are cleaned with aviation fuel applied with a high pressure spray gadget hooked to an air compressor. The parts are then sprayed with G96 gun lube (hard to find) or tri flow. The excess is blown of with the air compressor and then the gun assembled. If you try that with Rem-Oil or the like, you will probably have problems, they seem to be picky. As for light loads, one day two other guys and myself shot 9 cases of target loads at pidgeons at a dairy near Buell, ID out of 3 super 90s with no problems. The new model Benellis have a problem with broken ejectors, I don't know why. I don't know if that's a real big issue because I don't know any waterfowlers who put a pallet of shells through their Benellis in a year. Like I said my experience is with the older models. I bought a new M-2 at the end of last season and shot a couple limits of ducks with it and maybe 200 rounds of target ammo and no problems so far. I picked up a Beretta 400 at Cabela's a while back and if the M-2 even hick-ups I'll have the new Beretta because it felt Perfect.


----------



## baggr

I presently own 3 Benellis (2 SBE's and a M2 20 gauge). The only problem I've ever had was a broken extractor on one of the SBE's after about a gazillion rounds of field and target loads. While they are essentially bullet proof they are a machine and require at least minimal maintenance. Run a car without any oil in the crankcase and tell me how that works out for you !!

Lube the bolt rails and make sure to lube the recoil spring and they are good to go. I've found that 99% of ejection problems are human error. Failure to maintain the gun or "soft shouldering" not unlike "limp wristing" a 1911.

Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## prairiewind

What degree of difficulty is it to lube the recoil spring, which I assume is located in the stock.


----------



## Fowlfeller1100

baggr said:


> I've found that 99% of ejection problems are human error. Failure to maintain the gun or "soft shouldering" not unlike "limp wristing" a 1911.
> 
> .


That can be true of a gas gun too although some are better than others, my grandfathers 1100 needed a stiff shoulder for 2 3/4 loads until it was REALLY gone over by a gunsmith, and even now it only likes remington for some reason (those crafty remington folk!). I did however fire 2 3/4 loads from the Xtrema2 from the hip when I first got it; I didn't hit anything but it cycled and I looked so cool.

Surprisingly I think that a recoil gun needs some rearward motion to cycle, if you had a perfectly solid stock and held the butt against pavement I don't think it would cycle.


----------



## counciloak

I've had both, they are both great for waterfowl hunting. Beretta extrema 2 cycles light loads better.


----------



## prairiewind

Can anyone explain the process of cleaning and lubing the recoil spring in the SBE?


----------



## freefall319

prairiewind said:


> Can anyone explain the process of cleaning and lubing the recoil spring in the SBE?


PM me your e mail and I will send you the directions that Benelli sent me. It is pretty straight forward and easy to do.


----------



## 2azlabs4me

I had the same single shot issues with the SBEII. Extrema2 has worked well for me in all kinds of conditions, really enjoy hunting with it.


----------



## Hughes

used SBE for 4 years only time I had a problem was in 7 degree temp and rain- firing pin froze


----------



## lawenforcer

Absolutely love my SBE, I hunt with it in all conditions and have never had any problems with it. Had a buddy that had the Beretta and he only used it one season and traded for a SBE.


----------



## John Nowakowski

Have been using my Extrema2 for five years with no issues...waterfowl, pheasant and turkey hunting.


----------



## Bamaboy

Anybody shot the A400 xplor enough to comparew with the extrema or ?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

prairiewind said:


> To the serious waterfowlers out there, what are your likes and dislikes on the super black eagle and the berretta extrema, which one do you have a preference for? Thanks


Xtrema 2 with the KO is better than the SBE 2 with the comfort tech. Much less recoil. I just like it more.


----------



## mealman

As a serious water fowler you should shoot a double barrel. The best shotguns in the world always have 2 barrels.


----------



## Brandoned

mealman said:


> As a serious water fowler you should shoot a double barrel. The best shotguns in the world always have 2 barrels.



Couldn't agree more! I have been shooting my Beretta 686 3.5 for over 10 years now and it hasn't let me down at all!


----------



## 346ci

I don't have much experience with Bennelli but have shot a few of the SBEs. I have had a Berretta 390 and 391, awesome shotguns. Have used a 682 and 686(O/Us) for clays, if I were going to spend that kind of money. The 682/686 would be my pick.


----------



## roseberry

Having spent 40 years (40 to 60 days per year) on the river, in the swamp, behind the blind wall etc., my advice to the young up and coming waterfowler is "Don't fall for the waterfowl shotgun of the moment marketing campaign". I have owned "the latest and greatest" ,"you just gotta have one" pieces of junk ever created including first gen SBE, Beretta 390 and Extrema. The 390 was was a pretty fair gun.

The truth is that anyone who pays $1000 to $1500 for a fowling piece must tell you it is AWESOME (just like the ad) or they risk appearing silly for having spent so much on a gun. I have been "that guy".

Go buy yourself an 870 for goodness sake!!!!! In the words of the immortal Lynyrd Skynyrd and Ronnie Vanzant "any old pawn shop will do". For between $160 and $220 you can own the most dependable killin' machine of all time. If it gets dirty hold it under the water pump it a couple of times and keep shootin'. Cleaning guns is for gun collectors.

How do you spend the money you saved? $900 to $1300 will get you one of the following: an FC AFC X HRCH MH puppy (help pick up the extra birds you are killin' with a real gun) or 2 to 3 extra months with your pro trainer (good dog is the best conservation tool) or a better hunting lease this season (you will need it 'cause you will be shootin 3 times in all conditions) or the first acre of some good little swamp you make an "investment" in or about a million bucks at retirement if you are currently 22 years old and put it in an IRA in a growth stock mutual fund (hope that's not too much Dave Ramsey for you).

If you just gotta have something really nice a Magnum Wingmaster is at the same pawn shop for $400. Don't make the same mistakes I made so early in your hunting career. GOOD DOGS and GOOD LAND make it all happen (not shotgun shell dispensers) !!!!!!!


----------



## Fowlfeller1100

Pfft! Theres nothing wrong with shooting a gun you love or are proud of, 870's and Mossberg 500's jam, fail, and are double shucked all of the time. A 3" semi auto from a decent company can be had for about the same money you might spend on a BPS, or Wingmaster. As for cleaning I change the oil in my truck when it needs it and I clean my 1100 about once every 500 rounds, I can recall it choking exactly once on a soggy, gimpy 30+ year old duck shell. One of the best things you can do is invest in a few rounds of clay target shooting before the season, know your gun, you might need to someday.


----------



## cmullin

I buught a new 870 super mag waterfowl edition and I prefer my benelli super nova much smoother action and has not jamed like the 870


----------



## whitefoot

I have an SBE (original) and I really love it, but I'm not sure if I would pay that much again. Back when I bought mine, I really wanted a Beretta, but they didn't make any lefty models. I guess this was 10 or 11 years ago. 

Anyway, I have no complaints, but my Benelli was like $1200 and I think I would have been just as happy with a $700 Beretta.


----------



## whitefoot

I just read roseberry's reply and I have to say that I agree with a lot of what he said.


----------



## Blklab

whitefoot said:


> I just read roseberry's reply and I have to say that I agree with a lot of what he said.


i understand what roseberry is saying BUT...............
we all pay alot for our hobbies.
Roseberry I agree that new guns are way overpriced, and Yes I own a 870 that I still use but I also have a extrema2.
My point is, look at what site we are on. Many, many people would say we are crazy for spending what we do on dogs and on training.........But we do because we love to do this. Same with hunting, all hunting gear is overpriced but guess what we all still buy it.......


----------



## M. Smith

I have had an original SBE for years now and have no complaints. The Benelli just has better feel in my opinion when compared to the Extrema.


----------



## quackerwacker

i own both extrema and SBEII and havent shop the Extrema but a hand full of times. the Benelli has never failed me and fits like a glove. when it comes to these 2 firearms they are the two top of the line waterfowl guns and it just comes down to which fits best.


----------



## Brian Cockfield

I have an old Beretta A390 that has been used and abused and it's served me well and been very reliable. I've also owned two Benellis, M1 and SBE. I never had any problems with either of those but they never did suit me well. I now have a Browning Maxus to compliment my collection and it's my all time favorite autoloader to date. It's light, balanced, swings well and very comfortable to shoot. I haven't been big on Browning shotguns since the Auto 5 but the Maxus is a fine shotgun. Browning got it right with this one.


----------



## Dave Burton

I tried both, so now I shoot a Winchester SX3.


----------



## Rinaldo

I had one of each, sold off the Beretta. I love Beretta for double guns, Benelli's gas system is just so smooth and works for me every time.


----------



## Goldenboy

roseberry said:


> The truth is that anyone who pays $1000 to $1500 for a fowling piece must tell you it is AWESOME (just like the ad) or they risk appearing silly for having spent so much on a gun. I have been "that guy".
> 
> Don't make the same mistakes I made so early in your hunting career. GOOD DOGS and GOOD LAND make it all happen (not shotgun shell dispensers) !!!!!!!


 
Well, I'm just half a dummy as I bought a used SBE1 for $600 several years back and have never had a problem. It's been dumped in the drink a couple of times, shot in below zero temperatures, seldom cleaned and its never missed a beat. The only time it doesn't shoot is when I forget to disenage the safety.


----------



## black0989

Benelli, Been using them for years, matter of fact i just bought a new max4 supernova yesterday.


----------



## DKR

Have owned both and sold both.

My meat gun is a Benelli Super Nova I love it. My daughter bought me a Browning Cynergy a couple of years ago for Christmas and it is my main gun now for everything but geese.

The older I get and the more I hunt the more I realize simpler is better. I've had several auto's and all have turned into single shoots while hunting and tend to be much higher maintenance. I sold my Extrema a few years ago and bought the BSN and it goes as they say boom, boom, boom.

The Cynergy I really really like it has become my main gun.


----------



## Tarball

Own a SBE and a Cynergy...........love them both. SBE main duck gun.........Cynergy
for upland.

The SBE must be kept clean........it is EXTREMELY easy to tear down. Use the best oil/lube you can buy. If you buy the auto.....resign yourself to cleaning it and you will 
be fine. Sometimes that third shot can be wonderful.


----------



## aerdmann

Got a SEBII last Christmas from my wife. Only shot about a box worth of shells through it at fliers at a hunt tests but shoots like a dream. Never shot the Berretta. Buddy of mine just got a Winchester SX3 that he's pretty stoked about. I think the main thing is, its matter of preference. When you're spending that kind of money on a gun, they're most likely going to be a good gun. At that point you basically have to choose what brand sounds best to you. 

I will say this though. The SBEII is extremely easy to tear apart a clean. Also much cleaner firing gun than my Browning Gold. Few shots with that and there's burnt powder all over. I'll let ya know if I still feel this way about the Benelli after duck season


----------

